# Type of BBS



## CruzeMan17 (Feb 27, 2014)

Was looking into wheels and wanted to know what type of BBS rims these were?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

LM Replicas


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hate hate hate hate hate that grill


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> Hate hate hate hate hate that grill


LOL maybe if it were in a different... nope, color wouldn't save it.


----------



## CruzeMan17 (Feb 27, 2014)

money_man said:


> Hate hate hate hate hate that grill





Merc6 said:


> LOL maybe if it were in a different... nope, color wouldn't save it.










I know shits ugly af


----------

